# Wok



## kalaeb (Mar 1, 2011)

I recently decided I needed to add another cooking implement to my home kitchen. I want to give a try to using a wok. I am very familiar with carbon pans, most of my fry pans are Debuyer, but woks are a little intimidating due to the sheer number of them. What is a good brand to purchase? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Mar 2, 2011)

http://www.asianequipmentworld.com/town-woks.html

I find the ones from Town Food to be great. There not flashy but they work great.


----------



## UnConundrum (Mar 2, 2011)

I bought a cast iron one from the wok shop. http://www.wokshop.com/HTML/products/woks/wok-cast-iron.html It's not like our cast iron, very thin and light from what you'd expect.


----------



## sw2geeks (Mar 2, 2011)

I also use the traditional Chinese cast iron wok. It is a thin cast iron so it heats up fast and conducts heat better than the carbon steel woks. The cast iron also seems to season better, but you can't bang them around like a steel wok or they will shatter.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't think they are still around but "great wok of china " hand hammered wok from the old infomercial is great!! I would love a new one myself if anyone finds one, or knows who made it.
I like the look of hammered one from that shop you posted above. I have never bought any thing from them, are they good quality? I like A wok with one handle better then the two handle type


----------



## obtuse (Mar 2, 2011)

I would check out the wok shop, they also sell their wares through Amazon.com. If you don't have a local Chinatown, world market has a few carbon steel woks. Happy wok hunting!


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 2, 2011)

Don't forget to get a *burner* for your wok.


----------



## joec (Mar 2, 2011)

I have a couple of carbon steel (no brand name) that I had purchased years ago in various Asian markets. When I switched over to induction though the carbon steel aren't flat enough due to years of high heat. I have since gone with a Lodge cast iron wok which works great on my induction stove.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 2, 2011)

I've got a Lodge wok too but I use it on a gas burner outside since electric won't begin to heat it properly. Induction could be a cool alternative.


----------



## phasedweasel (Mar 2, 2011)

I love my no-brand carbon steel wok. I'm sure you know this, but get the largest one you can fit on your stove / heat properly. Carbon steel is great, it heats up quick, nothing sticks, you can get it to glowing without damaging it badly ... Over the years they may warp a bit though, so it might not make perfect contact with induction or electric burners after a while. They are cheap and easy to handle though!


----------



## Avishar (Mar 2, 2011)

+1 on the wok shop... The owner is very friendly and knowledgeable! I own close to 10 different woks and wok shaped vessels, big fan of the design. I would recommend _Breath of a Wok_ and _Stir Frying to the Sky's Edge_ by Grace Young to compliment your purchase.


----------



## festally (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi 
I don&#8217;t know the actual brand names, but my woks are either cast iron (heavy, takes longer to heat up, but retains heat well) or carbon steel (lighter, heats & cools faster). I usually use a carbon steel one when doing dishes that require cooking the ingredients separately and the wok to be rinsed frequently. Whereas a cast iron one when doing large, pile on the ingredients type dishes.

Stir frying requires a lot of BTU&#8217;s. I use a dedicated wok burner that puts out ~35k BTU&#8217;s, which is about 2-3 times more than a standard cook top.


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 2, 2011)

Really any carbon wok will do as long as it's seasoned properly first.


----------



## kalaeb (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you all for the replies. The Wok Shop looks like a great way to go. There is soon to be a wok in my kitchen. Regards,


----------



## Tristan (Mar 7, 2011)

I clicked Dave's link to the burner... always cracks me up when I see Singapore noodles.

Lived in Singapore all my life and had to study in Australia before I realised that fried noodles were called Singapore noodles. Talk about odd. 

A whole table of singaporeans were sitting there and saying... "Umm, ok so who's going to order the Singapore noodles? Come on, someone has got to do it. We need to find out what it is..."


----------



## rockbox (Mar 8, 2011)

I think woks are useless without a wok burner. You're better off stir-frying in skillet. Woks take a long time heat up due to small bottom surface contact. The really need an intense flame that wraps around the bottom.


----------



## joec (Mar 8, 2011)

rockbox said:


> I think woks are useless without a wok burner. You're better off stir-frying in skillet. Woks take a long time heat up due to small bottom surface contact. The really need an intense flame that wraps around the bottom.


 
I would of agreed with this until I got induction cook top. The only thing that gets hot is the pan and does so even faster than flame can do it. Now with a cast iron wok like the lodge I own it is flat bottomed on the out side but round on the inside and heats up in seconds on the induction.


----------



## UnConundrum (Mar 8, 2011)

They actually make special induction cooktops for woks. The top is concave to accept the wok. Pretty wild, and effective.


----------



## deker (Mar 10, 2011)

Chef Niloc said:


> I don't think they are still around but "great wok of china " hand hammered wok from the old infomercial is great!! I would love a new one myself if anyone finds one, or knows who made it.
> I like the look of hammered one from that shop you posted above. I have never bought any thing from them, are they good quality? I like A wok with one handle better then the two handle type


 
I've got a couple of these. One that's seen some use (though I never am able to get it hot enough. I need to build a burner since the one Dave linked too is just too pricey for what it is...) and once that's BNIB (minus the handle and accessories...found it at a thrift store years ago). 

-d


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 10, 2011)

Forge burner Deker?


----------



## Jim (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't use my wok very often but the old propane fired splicers lead pot burner I have does a good job of heating it up!

I googled this photo - you may be able to pick one up off ebay or flea.


----------



## aaronsgibson (Mar 10, 2011)

When it's nice weather here in Ohio I do like to fire up the charcoal grill and just use that for a hell of a burner. Only problem is that you have to move everything outside but if it's nice out then it's cool.


----------



## deker (Mar 10, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> Forge burner Deker?


 
I didn't say I was MAKING a wok Dave! Thank god I don't have a rolling mill that will do 24" wide stock or I'd make a Damascus wok!

-d


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 10, 2011)

You probably would too!


----------



## wenus2 (Mar 10, 2011)

FWIW: 
the turkey deep fryer burner works well, and was a lot cheaper as part of a kit than many other solutions.


----------



## deker (Mar 11, 2011)

wenus2 said:


> FWIW:
> the turkey deep fryer burner works well, and was a lot cheaper as part of a kit than many other solutions.


 
That's along the lines of what I was thinking, except I'd probably redo the frame to bring it more than 16" off of the ground.

-d


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 11, 2011)

I can't recall what burner I bought a few years ago but it was just a heavy duty version of a turkey fryer. I use a Lodge cast iron wok on it with great results. I was truly surprised by how responsive the heavy cast iron was with temp control but it's not at all user friendly to move about quickly. You've got to be set and ready to rock and roll before lighting this fire. Lots of fun cooking like this.


----------



## wenus2 (Mar 12, 2011)

oh yeah, mine's about twice that tall.
It's a little annoying at times being that short, not so much that a few beers won't take my mind off it though.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 12, 2011)

One of the first projects that I'm going to do when I get my hot shop set up is to make myself a killer wok/burner stand. It won't be damascus like Deker would make but it'll be overbuilt for sure.


----------



## RockySC (Jan 30, 2012)

I hate to bump such an old thread, especially as a new member, but after looking around online this looked like the best place to post this. I went to my local Goodwill today and I found a brand new and sealed "Great Wok of China" for $5 from the old infomercial that you guys were talking about earlier in this thread. I wanted to get some opinions on this. 

I have a basic Wok that I bought at Kmart once, a non-stick wok and that's it, no lid, no wok specific utensils, nothing like that.

Is this one good enough quality, even though being this old, to open and use or would my time be better spend sticking it on eBay? 

I'd like to hear from you guys, thanks in advance!


----------



## SpikeC (Jan 30, 2012)

Well, first welcome to the Knut House! Second, it it's old, just send it over to me and I will dispose of it for you! Nonstick is the last thing I would want in a wok, the hi heat that they specialize in would make such a thing a death trap!
Plain steel or iron is the thing that you want, if the size works for what you want to cook, and it fits in your kitchen, it is a good thing.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 30, 2012)

Chef Niloc said:


> I don't think they are still around but "great wok of china " hand hammered wok from the old infomercial is great!! I would love a new one myself if anyone finds one, or knows who made it.



Assuming he wasn't kidding (and it doesn't sound like he was), if Chef Niloc thinks you not only have a good wok but a _great_ wok (key word being "Chef" in his username), it will probably get the job done.


----------



## RockySC (Jan 30, 2012)

Very interesting. Is Chef Niloc still around to get their opinion as well?


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 30, 2012)

RockySC said:


> Very interesting. Is Chef Niloc still around to get their opinion as well?



Yes, he's around. You could send him a PM and ask about it, but he will probably see this thread and respond.


----------



## RockySC (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah, I'll just wait and see if they see this thread for now.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jan 31, 2012)

I received a "great wok of china" wok in college and must not have seasoned it correctly because it always gave my food an off tinny flavor. I ended up throwing it out in a move about four years ago. Kind of wish I had held on to it and tried to season it again. I guess we learn as we age though.


----------



## RockySC (Feb 1, 2012)

I have never even seasoned a wok. I really need to research that and learn how regardless...


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 1, 2012)

From what I have seen - you do a normal oil seasoning in the oven and then cook a couple rounds of green onions / pungent greens in it and that's pretty much it.


----------



## joec (Feb 1, 2012)

RockySC said:


> I have never even seasoned a wok. I really need to research that and learn how regardless...



I season mine with peanut oil just like cast iron using lard or bacon fat. Just keep in mind no detergents when cleaning other wise you need to re-season afterward.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Feb 2, 2012)

Just sent you a pm 
BTW if you don't want it dont eBay it I'll pay you 5x what you payed for it:angel2:


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 2, 2012)

Chef Niloc said:


> Just sent you a pm
> BTW if you don't want it dont eBay it I'll pay you 5x what you payed for it:angel2:



ARRRRRGHHHEEHHH!!!:curse::curse:

Now I really feel bad about getting rid of it. Thanks Chef.


----------



## RockySC (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks Chef for the PM! 

One just hit eBay recently again but it isn't mine if anyone is wondering, lol.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 4, 2012)

So, you keeping it?

Or is it on its way to Chef Niloc...


----------



## RockySC (Feb 4, 2012)

I haven't decided just yet. I may keep it if he stands behind it so strongly. I'm not sure if I "need" it though, lol.


----------

